# Hybrid vs Road bike



## kt1304 (28 Jul 2009)

Other than the drop handle bars and possibly the weight, what diifernces are there between the two? And what should I keep in mind when buying/looking? 

Which would suit better for rides between 15-20 miles?

Thanks


----------



## Gerry Attrick (28 Jul 2009)

Where are you intending to ride it? If solely on the road, then I strongly recommend a road bike.

What kind of distance are you intending to ride?


----------



## kt1304 (29 Jul 2009)

Road only, will use my mountain bike for other rides offroad. Max distance will prob only be 20 miles though will be used most days for rides and cycling to work if i can get myself up ad ready in time!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (29 Jul 2009)

Whilst you can certainly use a hybrid for that distance, it is no accident that the majority of riders prefer a road bike:

It is lighter
It is faster
The drop bars give you multiple hand holds for comfort
The lower ride position gives less wind resistance
Climbing and acceleration are easier
Girlies can't resist a rider of road bikes
(OK the last point I made up)

If you really only want flat bars, then there are flat bar road bikes out there.

I suggest you test ride both types before committing yourself.


----------



## kt1304 (29 Jul 2009)

Haha i am a "girlie" therefore that one doesnt count for me! 

Thanks for ur help, will give afew a go.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (29 Jul 2009)

kt1304 said:


> Haha i am a "girlie" therefore that one doesnt count for me!
> 
> Thanks for ur help, will give afew a go.


Doh!!


----------



## kt1304 (29 Jul 2009)

Lol


----------



## Tynan (10 Aug 2009)

I consider myself a roadie and a well toned girl on a road bike I can barely resist

HTH


----------

